# How much does a personal trainer cost?



## rosy83

Hi Expats....so the Dubai stone finally caught up with me and I've got a ton of weight to shift! 

Does anyone know a good personal trainer? 
How much do they charge roughly in the Dubai Marina area?

I don't want to get short changed / ripped off so wanted to check what it should cost for a one hour session

Any pointers would be great

R

Xxxx


----------



## vantage

..just go to the gym and exercise?
save yourself a ton of money...!


----------



## beeniesmiles

i'm in DIFC, and have just started with a trainer...i think it's important to have a trainer if not only for the motivation but also for the expertise...it's very easy to spend 2 hours in a gym and make absolutely no progress in your problem areas or see the results besides exorbitant amounts of sweat, not to mention the possibility you'll injure urself-- the trainers are experts and can def help you to reach your goals.

the average trainer will charge 200-250 per session (1 hr).

i do 3 times a week and have managed to secure a 7 week deal for 4000 dhs...friends i have in the tecom and marina area are paying similarly.

good luck!


----------



## fcjb1970

I think these guys are really good, and they have their own gym in JLT Fitness Centres & Gyms in Dubai | SMART Fitness Training Centre. I am not affiliated with them in any way. Have seen the way the work with clients and have talked with them about fitness a lot and compared to other PTs I see around I would put them at the top of the list.


----------

